# Ok so it looks like im upgrating to a 29 gal



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I have moved here recently which gave me a chance to clean up the tank (which i hate to admit has been in a terrible state for a few months. And during this move my 10 gallon got cracked...

I now have a nice little area that is just big enough for a 29 gallon...

I wanted to know what y'all thought i should do now...

Remember my original plan was a mantis shrim and im still fine with that idea, but im also open for things i hadnt considered because of the small tank...

BTW I will be using an extra 10 gallon as a sump and will be setting up a 2.5 gallon refuguim...

Ok so like I said the tank was intended for a Mantis shrimp, but if you can think of anymore oddball type stuff... Let me know...

I would love to have an eel... I was thinking snow flake, but they get to big... I was hoping i could squeeze a gymnothorax tile in there (maybe i wont get too flamed for this so I'll convince myself its not that cruel), but im still investigateing that one...

Let me know what yall think...

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok so i did a little browsing on Dr. F&S and here are some things would consider... Let me have it with your knowledge...

1. Dwarf zebra lion and a Leaf fish or Sargassum fish (1 of the latter)

2. An aqurium based around either a Flame angel or a Coral Beauty with some "nano" fish swiming around.

3. I'm still wanting a Gymno Tile....

-me


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

wow...it's a shame you don't live near here. Ive seen sargasum fish at my LFS!. 
I have to say, one of my dream tanks would be on with lots of live sargassum, a couple sargassum anglers and other sargassum linked fish. really cool critters.

a second idea is you could get an eel and some other fish. a white ribbon eel would work great in a 29 with a few tankmates as well. you may or may not have trouble getting your hands on one though.
unlike other more common ribbon eels, the white ribbon eel is relatively easy to care for, and will readily transition into taking frozen krill and such from a feeding stick, and eventually without the stick. Once again, you need to really search around if you want one.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok AWESOME idea on the white ribbon.... I'm gonna spend some time looking at that...

What else do you think i could run along side it? Could it go with a Lion or maybe a fire angel or... Need some help here guys...

and remeber its gonna be atleast 3 months b4 i even get to the point of really looking at stocking... so i have some time to read and do some reasearch...

-me


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

white ribbons get 30" long... not the greatest size for a 29 gallon (not that you couldn't keep a juvi for a while) but remember being an eel, they still are messy feeders.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/sept2004/fish.htm

That's really the only source i have found thus far...

and being that it is an eel (coils up in a hiding place most of the time) I dont know if it would be TOO bothered with the space...

But like i said i will read what i can..

and if you google the scientific name you can find a link of a guy that recommends them for nano tanks along with the golden dwarf moray.... (sorry i lost the link)

-me


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

perhaps a 30g long would work for it. im sure a flame angel would be fine with it.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I disagree... this eel may hide, but they are active.


----------

